# Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für Bootsrand (Aluboot)



## greece68 (19. Februar 2015)

*Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für oberen Bootsrand (Aluboot)*

Jungs,

ich suche gerade noch nen Schutz für die obere Bootskante/den Bootsrand  unseres Alubootes, der etwa 3cm breit ist und auf den ich gerne eine  Gummileiste oder dergleichen zum Schutz unserer teils recht teuren Ruten  aufbringen würde ;+. Es gibt zwar aus dem Bootsbau Scheuerleisten, die  auch mit einem Profil (Alu, PVC etc.) und einer passenden Gummileiste  dazu verfügbar sind, aber die kann ich nicht auf den Bootsrand komplett  aufbringen, da die nicht bzw. nicht rechts/links biegbar sind. Da ich  nicht nur eine Gummileisten aufkleben mag, sondern was stabiles  einsetzen will, wäre eine verschrauben eines Profils schon gut, aber was  aus Gummi habe ich noch nicht gefunden #q
Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## mlkzander (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für Bootsrand (Aluboot)*

warum klebst du nicht dicke moosgummiprofile drauf?

du willst was sehr stabiles?


----------



## magut (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für Bootsrand (Aluboot)*

als "Notlösung" könntest du ja Gummischläuche der Länge nach aufschneiden und draufkleben|kopfkrat
 ansonsten schau mal da ob was dabei ist.

http://www.hug-technik.com/shop/index.php/cat/c40_PVC-Kantenschutz-PVC-Kantenschutz.html

 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für Bootsrand (Aluboot)*

Ich Normal wäre Pieper /Bootsdepot in Gladbeck für mich die erste Anlaufstelle... leider bist Du ja etwas weiter weg. 
Der Onlineshop gibt bei denen nicht soviel her - Schade eigentlich! 
Vielleicht wäre es lohnenswert,  da mal anzurufen und sich nen Auszug aus deren Zuliefererprogramm zuschicken zu lassen. 

Als ich seinerzeit für Ersatz an meinem Boot sorgen musste,  hatte ich die Auswahl von dutzenden Profilen und Querschnitten- und war noch nicht einmal so teuer. |wavey:


----------



## steffen1 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für Bootsrand (Aluboot)*

hallo, wir hatten so was dran, ist wohl zum Isolieren von Rohren. War top und preiswert. Vielleicht erkennt du was auf dem Bild.


----------



## greece68 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für Bootsrand (Aluboot)*

Danke Jungs, Lösungen mit solchen Isolation für Rohre oder anderer einfacherer Ideen sind nicht ganz das was wir uns vorstellen. Sollte schon wertiger sein und auch lange halten. Ggfls. müssen wir über ne individuell gemachte Holzleiste nachdenken, die man ja anfertigen lassen kann.


----------



## magut (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für Bootsrand (Aluboot)*

Gib mal bei 123 eb...  nur Scheuerleiste ein da hast einiges zu schauen#h
LG
Mario


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für Bootsrand (Aluboot)*

Warum denn was stabiles? Willst du dort noch was einbauen? Rutenhalter oder ähnliches?


----------



## greece68 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für Bootsrand (Aluboot)*



magut schrieb:


> Gib mal bei 123 eb...  nur Scheuerleiste ein da hast einiges zu schauen#h
> LG
> Mario



Schon gemacht, leider sind die meisten so starr (zumindest die Profilleitse), dass sie nicht über die gesamte Bootslänge zu verwenden sind.



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Warum denn was stabiles? Willst du dort noch was einbauen? Rutenhalter oder ähnliches?



Stabil im Sinne von langlebig...irgendein Schaummaterial will ich nicht aufs Boot kleben; das sollte schon eineige Jahre halten und ne Gummileiste von den Scheuerleisten wäre schon das richtige. Holz wird wohl zu teuer, zumindest hier in München   Gummi bleibt Favorit.


----------



## PeBo75 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für oberen Bootsrand (Aluboot)*

Hi greece,

wäre dieses Profil geeignet?

http://boatic.alfahosting.org/Shops...hl--V2A--Montage-/Kantenschutz-TYP-7-A-B.html

Eine schraubbare und angeblich elastische Leiste aus PVC mit dazu passender Einlage. Der Shop versendet kostenlose Muster auf Anfrage. Bei fast allen anderen PVC-Leisten steht dabei, dass man die nur begrenzt biegen kann und nicht erwärmen darf. Aber speziell bei Typ 7 A-B fehlt diese Einschränkung.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Gummileiste / Stoßschutz für Bootsrand (Aluboot)*

Mal ne andere blöde Idee, wie wärs mit Bootsteppich? Habt ihr ja eh schon auf m Boot...


----------

